# Just another faceless zombie-ling



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi!
I found hauntforum a couple days ago and was going to join, but then I'd get sucked in by all the posts and ideas... I think my head may explode from all the information I've been picking up here, which would make for an excellent haunt addition to my house, wouldn't it?

You'll see me around, asking too many questions and fawning all over you like a good little corpse groupie...:jol:

Toodles.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Ask away! There are alot of great folks on this site that will be willing to help out.Welcome aboard


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

welcome 
soon you will be hooked i have gotten loads of helpp and ideas from the great people of hauntforum and im sure you will


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

I have ALWAYS wanted a Corpse Groupie!!

There is no way you could ask too many questions since none of us ever really stop learning something new through the process. So welcome aboard and post away!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome aboard!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Daddy's Little Corpse.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. :jol:


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings DLC. Glad you found us and joined in.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yo!:devil: 

Welcome.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

KOOL Welcome there are some imensly evil minds here ripe for picking


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Cool Nic and a big welcome, not sure how I missed you???


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Awww, come on in anyway, a little exploding head never hurt anyone (and then you can become a prop!) Welcome!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome DLC :> Hope you like your new home! Muwhahahahaha :>


----------



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

welcome


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to sleepness nights.....


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Greetings.....
:devil:


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome


----------

